# Membership Renewal



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Daft question but it was renewed this time last year and whilst I know that it stated for one year but it also stated up to club mag issue 36. Only had issues up to 34 so far and assume that no more have been written as yet. Does this mean my membership is now expired or will it expire when issue 36 comes out in the future after the next one?

Confused and worried as I have no TTOC emails for the last 6 moths or so either. :x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi chad, will expire after Mag is received. Mag is delayed.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Brilliant cheers Hoggy.


----------

